# Hello! New from Central Ohio



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello! 

The reason I joined is that my boyfriend and I are about to add another kitten to our busy household when the time is right. Currently, we have a year old puppy and a three year old rescue kitty. 

I have some questions about adoptions and rescue organizations. I just want to do the right thing and don't want to support a 'rescue' that isn't really a rescue (if you catch my drift). 

Anyway, this is a nice site. See you around!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! 

This is a group of really great people that know just about everything there is to know about cats! You'll definitely learn a lot. So post away!! Oh, and some pictures of your kitty (and your puppy) would be most appreciated! :wink: :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! And I agree with Ann, pictures would appreciated.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

I will post pictures soon!!!

Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you'll find all the answers you need here


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome! I'm looking forward to pictures and posts!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Yes, we must have pictures! Um, well, when you have time.

But soon, please. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to the forum!  You have some cute pets there :wink: .


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes, your cat and my cat look like they came from the same litter. :wink: 

Thanks for the welcome!!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four. Looking forward to seeing pictures


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They do look the same :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Did I miss the post with pictures, or am I just dense?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah ...

PICTURES!! pretty please


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...hope you like it here...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Leazie said:


> Did I miss the post with pictures, or am I just dense?


Here you go :wink: : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42667


----------

